# Passenger's Airbag Igniter high resistance



## John V (Jul 14, 2005)

Anyone heard of this problem before? Suggestions on where to get started looking for the problem? Car is 5,000 miles past the 5y/50k warranty period. 
Address 15: Airbags
Controller: 1C0 909 605 F
Component: 04 AIRBAG VW61 0202 0001
Coding: 12340
Shop #: WSC 00066
1 Fault Found:
00589 - Airbag Igniter 1: Passenger Side (N131)
32-10 - Resistance too High - Intermittent
Thanks!!
John V
'02 1.8T Jetta
'95 M3
'03 SV1000S


----------



## John V (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: Passenger's Airbag Igniter high resistance (John V)*

Nobody? Really not looking forward to finding out how much the dealer wants to fix this...


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

*V.A.G 1551 display
00588*
Airbag igniter - driver's side -N95- 
Resistance too high 
Resistance too low 
Short to B+ 
Short to Ground 
*Possible cause*
=>_corrective action_
Faulty wiring or connections
=> _Replace faulty wiring or connections_
Driver's airbag -N95- malfunctioning
=> _ Replace driver's airbag -N95-_
Coil connector with slip ring -F138- malfunctioning
=> Replace coil connector with slip ring
=> _Read Measuring Value Block_
*WARNING!
-Only visual check of wiring! 
-Do not carry out electrical continuity tests or measurements to ignition circuits!
-Only check wiring with ignition switched off!*
I recommend that you purchase a Bentley "Official Factory Repair Manual" which will have all the repair information and warnings you should need. You can purchase 3 days access for $20 at http://www.bentleypublishers.com ... still beats $80+ diagnostic fee at the dealer...


----------



## John V (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (joako)*

I've read several posts on the slip ring being an issue for the driver's airbag, but my codes show the passenger's airbag as the problem.
Would the slip ring and coil connector have an impact on the passenger's airbag? Seems unlikely to me... 
Does the Bentley say anything about diagnosing a N131 code (passenger airbag igniter)?
Thanks...
John V


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

Sorry, I posted the wrong information. For 00589 the procedure is the same, except there is no slip ring or coil connector for the passanger airbag.


----------



## John V (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (joako)*

Do I have to pull the airbag cover off the passenger's side airbag to check the wiring? If so, how is this done? 
I have the Bentley on order, but it won't be here for a few days and would like to take a look at fixing this as soon as possible. 
Thanks for any help you can provide.
JohnV


----------



## John V (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (John V)*

Nobody?


----------



## iraqtroop (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (John V)*

The easiest way to check the wiring harness is to remove the side cover. If this is not enough room remove the glove box. Always avoid working in front of the airbag. This problem is a bad wiring harness off the airbag. The end that connects to the airbag is yellow with two pins. Replacing this small harness will fix the problem. To get this part you probably should butter up the service manager so he will call the district service rep. The reps are the only people I know who have that part number. A parts person will look at you like you're smoking crack, even if you are a tech at that dealership. Good luck on you hunt for the part number. Scott


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

*Re: (iraqtroop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iraqtroop* »_The easiest way to check the wiring harness is to remove the side cover. If this is not enough room remove the glove box. Always avoid working in front of the airbag. This problem is a bad wiring harness off the airbag. The end that connects to the airbag is yellow with two pins. Replacing this small harness will fix the problem. To get this part you probably should butter up the service manager so he will call the district service rep. The reps are the only people I know who have that part number. A parts person will look at you like you're smoking crack, even if you are a tech at that dealership. Good luck on you hunt for the part number. Scott

It should be:
1J0 971 582 adapter wiring harness for airbag


----------



## John V (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: Passenger's Airbag Igniter high resistance (John V)*

Thanks so much guys. I'm going to take a look at it tonight.
John V


----------



## John V (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: Passenger's Airbag Igniter high resistance (John V)*

Just wanted to post an update. I pulled that harness and ohmed it out (with it OFF the airbag) and it checked out OK. I pulled the connectors apart and it looked fine to me. Regardless I pressed on and ordered the replacement part. Installed it last weekend and cleared the code last night. It disappeared.
I have no idea what went wrong with the harness nor why a new one fixed it, but it did.







Thanks for all the help.


----------



## vwtek (Apr 4, 2003)

Replace the harness like others have said


----------



## Geoffrey69 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: Passenger's Airbag Igniter high resistance (John V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *John V* »_Just wanted to post an update. I pulled that harness and ohmed it out (with it OFF the airbag) and it checked out OK. I pulled the connectors apart and it looked fine to me. Regardless I pressed on and ordered the replacement part. Installed it last weekend and cleared the code last night. It disappeared.
I have no idea what went wrong with the harness nor why a new one fixed it, but it did.







Thanks for all the help.


There was preobably an issue with one of the terminals in the connector (poorly crimped wire, loose fit into the connector). It is possible that you had a small piece of debris in the Igniter area of the airbag (or Car-Side Connector) that caused the intermittent fault, and when you removed the harness, the debris came out. 
Hopefully, none of your other pins were damaged.


----------



## John V (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (vwtek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtek* »_Replace the harness like others have said


_Quote, originally posted by *john v* »_Regardless I pressed on and ordered the replacement part. Installed it last weekend and cleared the code last night. It disappeared


----------



## John V (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: Passenger's Airbag Igniter high resistance (Geoffrey69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Geoffrey69* »_
There was preobably an issue with one of the terminals in the connector (poorly crimped wire, loose fit into the connector). It is possible that you had a small piece of debris in the Igniter area of the airbag (or Car-Side Connector) that caused the intermittent fault, and when you removed the harness, the debris came out. 

Possibly. Like I said, I removed the original harness, ohmed it out, inspected it, checked the crimps, checked the tightness of the receptacles, and reinstalled it but the code came back. If there was debris in there, it would have come out then, I'd imagine. The airbag pins and the other side of the harness were both in perfect shape.
It's a mystery to me but I'm happy the trouble code is gone.


----------



## sierradeux (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: Passenger's Airbag Igniter high resistance (John V)*

I have recently experienced the same problem, but on the driver's side, per the thread: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2412592
After not finding any problem with several episodes of driving and measuring with the Vag-com connected, I elected to follow the suggestion offered in the thread to raise the driver's seat, unplug and shake all connectors, and re-seat them firmly. I then re-measured with Vag-Com, finding no abnormal data once again, cleared the fault code, and have been driving for several hundred miles with no re-appearance of the fault.
An amazingly easy, and INEXPENSIVE, fix for a Treg!


----------



## sierradeux (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: Passenger's Airbag Igniter high resistance (sierradeux)*

Well, it came back again, so I took it to the dealer, along with a copy of the TSB 69-05-02 on this problem, and they fixed it immediately, by removing the Yazaki connector, and butt-splicing in a longer pair of wires. No more fault code, but now I'm awaiting the problem on the passenger side.










_Modified by sierradeux at 9:24 AM 2-16-2006_


----------

